# Carp on the fly



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

Been wanting to try my hand at catching some carp on my fly-rod. I'm not originally from here though and haven't been here that long so I'm not sure where to go. I've heard to go "around the Salt Lake" but not exactly sure what that means. Normally I wouldn't ask someone to divulge their favorite spots but I figured nobody would get too territorial about where they've hit some carp.

Thanks!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

spacinout said:


> Been wanting to try my hand at catching some carp on my fly-rod. I'm not originally from here though and haven't been here that long so I'm not sure where to go. I've heard to go "around the Salt Lake" but not exactly sure what that means. Normally I wouldn't ask someone to divulge their favorite spots but I figured nobody would get too territorial about where they've hit some carp.
> 
> Thanks!


Bear Lake and Flaming Gorge as it gets warmer is a good spot to go.

Willard would probably be your best bet. The water can be clear enough to give the carp a chance to smack a fly. The willard spur is another place that you can get on a few.

UL, Cutler, and the Tremonton portion of Bear River are often a bit too much cloudy/murky to make it worth your while, but you can make it happen.

The Jordan River can be very fun when water conditions are not murky.

Lake Powell is probably the best bet out of them all, but you need flies shaped like peanuts or other human food items that people intentionally or unintentionally feed them with. They lurk on the boat docks and wait for the human food.

A sleeper spot would be in the inlet at Pineview from the middle fork of the Ogden. If it isn't murky, it could be a good time.

There are a lot of places that you can try for carp. They are one of the more difficult fish to fool with a fly in my opinion. They also put up a great fight on a fly rod.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Lake Powell is probably the best bet out of them all, but you need flies shaped like peanuts or other human food items that people intentionally or unintentionally feed them with. They lurk on the boat docks and wait for the human food.


That is funny but very much the case, I had some scouts down there for a trip and one of the boys spilled some tortilla chips climbing out of the boat and one of the other scouts noticed a fish trying to get one of the floating chips. He grabbed his fishing pole and one of the soggy floating chips, stuck it on a hook and casted out and sure enough he caught a catfish on it and I am sure if he did it long enough he would have caught one of those carp.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

flaming gorge. check out this video


----------



## guitarfisher (Sep 27, 2012)

Deer Creek Reservoir. Damsel nymph.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you fish in Farmington Bay WMA?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

spacinout said:


> Can you fish in Farmington Bay WMA?


No, you can't. Check the following document for rules pertaining to Farmington Bay.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/wma_maps/farmington_bay_color.pdf


----------

